# Pink Hair Wax/Pomade/Goop that Smells Like Bubble Gum?



## Make-up_Hawk (Apr 6, 2008)

A few yeas ago, I used to apply a wax/pomade/goop type substance to my hair that was pink in color and smelled like bubble gum. It was sort of a squeeze-type tube. Do you know the name of this product? I can't remember it, but I liked the way it held my hair.


----------



## horsienut (Apr 9, 2008)

I used something like that once from Sally Beauty - it was called "Hair Gum" or something like that. Smelled and looked like bubble gum, in a small pink squeeze tube? If that's the one you're thinking of, Sally's no longer carries it


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes. It was in a small pink squeeze tube.


----------

